# Acanthrops



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2010)

I was afraid that none of my girls were fertile, but turns out they were! Here are two ooths that hatched today,







and here is one mama looking at her babies!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 16, 2010)

Lots of babies!!!! Yay! :wub:


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 16, 2010)

Why did you say they were not fertile? BTW those ooths look funny!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2010)

I never saw them mate, I like to see them.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 17, 2010)

Acanthops are such cool looking mantids, reminds me of a Hymenopus and Phyllocrania hybrid. Horay for fertile ooths!


----------



## 4upakabra (Sep 17, 2010)

cool


----------



## naeff002 (Sep 17, 2010)

that looks great


----------



## Precarious (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool! I need to hatch me some babies.


----------



## thorhack (Sep 22, 2010)

Are those the ooths that the babies are on? they look like bean casings haha


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2010)

I like how on thier ooth they look like part of a plant.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 22, 2010)

Swifthavok said:


> Are those the ooths that the babies are on?


Yup. One of the more unique shapes of the ootheca world


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2010)

They are funny ooths, she makes the string which is anywhere from an inch or more long and continues to move making the ooth and as it is made it has a curl to it, when she is done, it just hangs there. I have five I believe that have hatched since they started hatching, which makes me :lol: one happy foster mom!


----------

